# Cockatiel Breeders? - PA/NJ/DE Area



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

(Please let me know if this is mis-catagorized or not permitted, I read the rules and saw nothing stating it, but I also notice there don't seem to be any other posts, so hopefully this is alright!)

As I said in my introduction, I came to this forum while searching for breeders in our area. I've had very little luck, and contacted the few I found, along with some breeders around the country who ship. We want to find all our options, to ensure we find the baby that'll fit best with our family, but I've been having a lot of trouble finding breeders here. That seems to be the story whenever my family is looking for something specific - I feel we're just not in the right area for it, but I hope someone can give me a nudge in the right direction, as I easily could've missed a small breeder if they don't have a website or aren't in the NCS directory.

We are, specifically, looking for a breeder who DNA tests their babies. We're really only looking for a male, as we've found that they seem to fit with our family better than most females. We'd definitely prefer a baby, to ensure a tame, friendly companion who hasn't had any bad experiences. Color isn't all that important, but we have a slight preference to heavy pied, clear pied, or lutino, though we also like whiteface of any type. Of course color comes second to personality for us. We don't feel all that comfortable having a bird shipped - we'd rather be able to go and pick the bird ourselves, as we believe in selecting the animal that comes to you whenever possible.

We'd be looking for breeders within about 50 miles or so of the zip code 19061, which is Southeast Pennsylvania. Can anyone help us out with this? Even just links to breeder directories, besides the NCS, would be greatly appreciated, or if anyone knows of any small breeders who may not be listed in a directory.

Alternatively, we have looked into rescues, but most are further than my grandmother is comfortable traveling.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried ebayclassifieds.com? That's where I found several breeders out here that I've worked with. For DNA testing, that would probably be something you'd have to pay for. Its only $20 through avianbiotech. The breeder just plucks a couple chest feathers and sends it in. The results come back pretty quickly. birdbreeder.com is also a good resource for breeders. Good luck finding your baby!


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been checking ebayclassifieds regularly without much luck. We definitely don't mind paying extra to have the baby DNA'd, as long as the breeder will DNA before we buy it, so we're sure. I have seen a few breeders that DNA all their babies - but they seem pretty far and inbetween unfortunately. That's actually the reason we're not going back to the place we bought our favorite Cockatiel. They won't DNA even if we pay for it, unfortunately.
I'll check out the Bird Breeder website - thank you!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I haven't dealt with them personally but I know of some breeders in the Pittsburgh/Ohio area. Too far for you?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockatiel breeders*

I live in NE Pennsylvania and got my 'tiel from a breeder in Tunkhannock (near Clarks Summit, north of Scranton). There is also a very nice place in Bartonsville (south of Stroudsburg). I think that one will do DNA testing. The breeder in Tunkhannock told me she thought Bennie was a male but would not guarantee it. I just had DNA testing done on him and found out for sure he is a male. I am at work and do not have the names and addresses here but I can get them if you are interested.


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> I haven't dealt with them personally but I know of some breeders in the Pittsburgh/Ohio area. Too far for you?





Janalee said:


> I live in NE Pennsylvania and got my 'tiel from a breeder in Tunkhannock (near Clarks Summit, north of Scranton). There is also a very nice place in Bartonsville (south of Stroudsburg). I think that one will do DNA testing. The breeder in Tunkhannock told me she thought Bennie was a male but would not guarantee it. I just had DNA testing done on him and found out for sure he is a male. I am at work and do not have the names and addresses here but I can get them if you are interested.


While these places are pretty far from us, I'd still like to get in contact with the breeders if possible, to see about their shipping policies and such, and if they're connected with any breeders closer. A website or email would be helpful, if possible. Thank you both!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Kellianne, I know you're mentioning only wanting a male, etc --

But I actually am about to move to Wisconsin and I have two birds, one hand tame and a singer, the other a crabby (but willing) female. They adore each other and us, and I could send you videos and more explanation on how friendly they are (or aren't).

I'm trying to find them a great new home, because I can't take them with us, and I have a double flight cage, all their stuff, toys, etc etc etc....and I have no problem giving all of that to a new home for free.

Would you consider that? They're great birds, both under five years old, fully flighted but will land right on you when they feel like it (which, with the male, is often). 

Right now they're a little shy because of the moving, but even then they know "step up" and are easy to carry around the house, love the shower, and are just generally really awesome little guys who I want to see go to a loving, caring home...

Let me know what you think. I'm in Philadelphia, but can work something out as best I can manage.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

(And since the female lays, we know we've got a boy and a girl. I can also get you all their vet records from UPenn Vet hospital!)

By the way, I do have a carrier, and the train from here to your area isn't bad. I don't have a car, though. But....I'm crossing my fingers because this might work for both of us. 

Also, here are some pictures. I have a video somewhere of Sunshine singing and saying, "pretty bird".


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was in a very similar situation recently, except I was looking for a hen. Central IL has a dearth of obvious cockatiel breeders and I wasn't having much luck looking online. I started going to bird shows and talking to every cockatiel breeder I saw, gathering business cards, and asking about other breeders they could recommend. That got me a list of names of people I hadn't found yet, then I started calling and emailing until I found a breeder I really, really liked. I'm currently waiting for eggs to be laid so I can finally get my first cockatiel baby. Took a lot of work but I'm super excited.

The big show company around me (MidWest Shows) also had business cards from vendors up on their website. You might look into something like that. The show route was extremely helpful for me. I got to talk to a ton of people and ask a lot of questions about trying to find breeders. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Kellianne said:


> While these places are pretty far from us, I'd still like to get in contact with the breeders if possible, to see about their shipping policies and such, and if they're connected with any breeders closer. A website or email would be helpful, if possible. Thank you both!


I will private message you with them.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

go online to the delco bird club newsletter. most breeders listed are in your area.Jery
[email protected]


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

MildlyAnnoyedBird said:


> Kellianne, I know you're mentioning only wanting a male, etc --
> 
> But I actually am about to move to Wisconsin and I have two birds, one hand tame and a singer, the other a crabby (but willing) female. They adore each other and us, and I could send you videos and more explanation on how friendly they are (or aren't).
> 
> ...


I sent you a message about them to find out more. I'm really sorry about your situation. We'll definitely consider them, I just had some questions.

I'm also looking into everything posted so far. Thank you all for being so helpful!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't be too sorry! I mean it's a great opportunity for me and my husband, it just stinks that we had to make a decision so quickly and that there's no solution for the birds!

And if you didn't have questions, I WOULD BE WORRIED! Good bird ownership = LOTS OF QUESTIONS!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*NE Pennsylvania 'tiels*

Kellianne - I will try to find contact info and/websites for you. I do not have Internet access at home, so it may take a couple of days.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockateil breeders PA/NY/NJ*

If you are still considering buying a bird, I have the names of the 2 places. Just go on line and look for Debbie's Birdhouse, Tunkannock, PA(no DNA testing here) and The Bird Store, Brodheadsville, PA (will do DNA testing) I saw someone was offering to give you a couple of 'tiels. Best wishes whichever way you chose to go!


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you!
I've got my name on two waiting lists for babies due in the late summer and in fall. I know both clutches one breeder has should be hatched by now, then of course they have to wean and grow, but they said they'd contact me when the babies got old enough to tell color and DNA.
I've also been talking to MildlyAnnoyedBird about taking her two - but my grandmother is very iffy about taking a female at all. So, we'll see where that goes - and hopefully it'll turn out the best possible way for MildlyAnnoyedBird, the Tiels, and my family, so everyone can be happy.


----------

